# Mossip's cheapie wedding. Friday 13-09-2013. Wedding checklist on 1st page :)



## mossip

So i thought i'd start a journal to help me with my ideas and maybe get a few ideas.

We have been engaged for 3 years now and have finally set a date :happydance:. 
The date is special to us as we met on Myspace and the 15th Sept was the date he sent the first message. So we will have been together 5 years to the date when we marry :).

I have been married before (2000) but divorced in 2003 due to him sleeping with someone else. Im pleased in a way as i now know that i have met my soulmate :cloud9:.

I have an idea of colour schemes but i keep changing my mind :haha:. All i know for sure is that i want a black dress and i WILL get it. Im thinking either cream, red or cerise for the bridesmaids.

Im not very good at planning things but im hoping with this journal it will help me out :).

Edit.... Most importantly i need to order my divorce papers!!! I think i threw them out :(. £45 for a new set and im praying i can have a church wedding :).

WEDDING ORGANISER

Spoiler
Wedding Organiser


Countdown Checklist.

12 Months to go:

	Organise a budget
	Decide on the type of ceremony
	View venues and book

11 Months to go:

	Decide numbers and draw up a guest list
	Send save the date cards
	Book reception venue (if different from ceremony)
	Choose and book caterers and decide on menu
	Choose bridesmaids, best man and ushers. 

10 Months to go:

	Find the perfect wedding dress 
	Buy shoes and accessories
	Select and book photographer 
	Choose and book entertainment for the reception.
	Choose clothes for:
Groom
Bridesmaids 
Best man
Ushers

9 Months to go:

	Choose the florist and discuss all requirements, including
Bridal bouquet
Bridesmaids bouquet
Buttonholes for the men
Flowers for the venue
	Order the wedding cake


8 Months to go:

	Book Honeymoon and travel insurance
	Order wedding stationary including;
Invitations
Order of service
Place cards

7 Months to go:

	Choose and order wedding rings
	Discuss and decide the ceremony details and vows
	Meet with the officiator to confirm the ceremony requirements
	Arrange wedding cars
	Confirm all bookings in writing

6 months to go:

	Decide which stores will manage the wedding gift list
	Make a list of wedding presents
	Order wedding favours

5 Months to go:

	Finalise the music selection and advise the band/dj
	Arrange honeymoon visas and vaccinations (if necessary)
	If honeymoon is booked in new name, ensure passport is changed
	Notify bank, doctor and dentist on name change

4 Months to go:

	Send invitations
	Arrange hen/stag nights
	Book wedding insurance (if required)

3 Months to go:

	Update guest numbers with caterers and confirm final menu and drinks choice
	Book hair, makeup and beautician appointments

2 Months to go:

	Apply for the marriage license
	Send wedding announcements to the newspapers
	Send thank you notes for any wedding gifts that have arrived
	Follow up on any guests that have not responded yet
	Update wedding gift list with store


1 Month to go:

	Final wedding dress fitting
	Pick up wedding party outfits
	Confirm final numbers with caterers and draw up seating plan
	Finalise/reconfirm all details
Reception venues
Florist
Photographer
Wedding transport
Honeymoon
Entertainment
Hair and beauty
	Write and rehearse speeches
Groom
Best man
Father of the bride

2 weeks to go:


	Hold the hen and stag parties


1 Week to go:

	Have a ceremony rehearsal

ON THE BLIDDY DAY:

	GET MARRIED!!!!!!!!!!

xxx

The Cakes. They will all be Black and Cream. You decide which 1 i get :haha: xxx
 



Attached Files:







CAKE1.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 9









CAKE2.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 11









CAKE3.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 11









cake4.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## honeybee2

My dad had a church wedding for his second wedding. They let him because my mum and him married very young and they'd been divorced for over 20 years etc. It does depend on the vicar though!

Welcome anyway and hope we can help! Lots of budgeting tips on here!!


----------



## mossip

I really hope i can!! Stew has never been married and i dont want him to miss out on it. xxx


----------



## honeybee2

I think the fact that you divorced because of adultery on his side will be in your favour. I think the vicar just needs to know that you take marriage seriously and that your divorce was for reasons beyond your control xx


----------



## Shabutie

When we marry we will have been together 5 years exactly, which was why we chose the date we have, and means we marry on a Tuesday. No other date in the year would have been right for us. lol

:flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: new stalker alert, spotted your link in your siggy in Sian's pregnancy journal :D

Looking forward to seeing your plans coming together hun :flower:


----------



## mlyn26

Look forward to stalking your wedding plans. How many bridesmaids you having as with black wedding dress, cream AND cerise would be nice for the b'maids. xx


----------



## mossip

Im having 2 bridesmaids :). My bessie Netty and Stew's sis Ella. I think im gonna go with cerise to put a bit colour into it :). 
Im a bit annoyed the his other sis said congrats but i wont be there as i have to watch the cats!!!! wtf its your brothers wedding!! I might include her 2 boys and see what she says them. xxx


----------



## NuKe

cats??? wtf??? does she never leave the house???

p.s. love cerise! :thumbup:


----------



## mlyn26

mossip said:


> Im having 2 bridesmaids :). My bessie Netty and Stew's sis Ella. I think im gonna go with cerise to put a bit colour into it :).
> Im a bit annoyed the his other sis said congrats but i wont be there as i have to watch the cats!!!! wtf its your brothers wedding!! I might include her 2 boys and see what she says them. xxx

No way, how bloody rude. Has she not heard of a cattery?!

I think it's gonna look lovely, black and cerise. :thumbup:

x


----------



## Mynx

Cats are pretty independant! They dont need watching like dogs do .. that's madness! We have 2 cats and if we go away, we get someone to pop in every day to feed and water them but that's it!


----------



## mossip

This is my point to Stew!!. He;s the 1st in his family to get married and i think she should be there!!. I would never dream of saying i couldnt go to her's because of my cats or my pooch. There's always someone who can pop in (the pooch has a holiday with her granny :haha:)/ ARGGGHHHHHH she makes me so mad. 
I think im defo gonna go with cerise for the bridesmaids :). I had a dream last night that his family had come up for a holiday and i booked the wedding and suprised them. I remember i was so excited then i woke up and realised i still have over a year to wait :haha: xxx


----------



## honeybee2

aww, but a year goes so quickly- I can assure you!


----------



## honeybee2

saw this and thought of you (third one along, camila, comes in black) I tried it on in white and OMG! Lush!!!!! https://www.pronuptia-stoke.co.uk/cococouture.html#


----------



## mossip

That dress is gorgeous!!!.I gonna get round some stores in the next few weeks and have a good hunt. I know what i want and its in my shop but if i get that 1 then im gonna have to tell every one not to wear maxi dresses form Quiz coz it will probs be out then aswell :haha:. My friend bought the dress and has never worn it and she said if i wanted it i could have it :).

Im waiting for my other friend to come back from her jollys so i can sort out save the date/invitations. She's also gonna be our photographer :).
xxx


----------



## honeybee2

thats sweet of her! Ye it is gorgeous isn't it *drool*


----------



## mossip

She doesn't now she's doing the save the day and invitations yet :haha:. I know she will though she's a star xxx


----------



## snettyb

Hows the planning going chickadee?? Don't make me look like a mong :rofl: xx


----------



## mossip

Your gonna look beaut babe. 
I really want this dress in black but i want that colour and style but the shorter one. Will it look odd having the same designs? xxx

Edit: :dohh: it might help if i put the pic up :haha: xxx
 



Attached Files:







dress.jpg
File size: 5.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't think it would look odd hun, that dress is stunning :D


----------



## mossip

Thanks hun. I love it lots and lots. Im praying they come in the shorter version :) xxx


----------



## snettyb

I'm so excited i could piss glitter babe!! To be fair, i'd wear anything you told me to coz its your special day xx


----------



## mossip

:haha: even red and white? :haha:

Im not that excited about it but i think its coz its forever away and i really hate planning :(. I still need to get my divorce papers :(. Why cant things be simple and easy? xxx


----------



## snettyb

OK so that is one exception! I will NOT wear red and white :puke: You should be excited babe, i know its a while away but alol the planning will keep you busy and it will fly by xx


----------



## twiggy56

Hi! :wave:

Welcome to Brides! 

WTF with your SIL and the cats situation btw! :dohh:

Also love that dress honey posted, so classy!!


----------



## mossip

:happydance: I have the bridesmaids dress put away :happydance:. I have gone with cream :). I have also put a black bag to go with the dresses and just need the shoes now :happydance: xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

sorry for late stalkerage mossy, loving your wedding journal!
great news you have the dresses and a bag...now just your dress to sort!xx


----------



## mossip

I rang our buyers and they said that the dress i want might come in later this year. Im praying it does :) xxx


----------



## Mynx

Fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## honeybee2

oooo thats exciting!


----------



## EmmyReece

Fingers crossed your dress comes in hun :D Fab news about the bridesmaid dress :happydance:


----------



## taperjeangirl

New stalker!! Loving your ideas so far!


----------



## mossip

I promise i will stop by your journo's soon :). I'll upload a pic of the bridesmaid dresses too xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: can't wait to see pics


----------



## mossip

This is the bridesmaid dresses and bags :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG00270-20110710-1630.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 11









bag.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhh I like!!! :thumbup: that dress is gorgeous, and the bag really compliments it :D


----------



## ineedaseed

Ooooo mossy! I love that dress, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## honeybee2

love the bm's dress!!!


----------



## Smile181c

New stalker!

Mossip - our weddings are on the same day!! How exciting :D

Loving the BM dress and the bag! So classy :) xx


----------



## snettyb

Omg the bag is lush..........do I get to keep it :blush: heehee xx


----------



## mossip

Yip it's yours to keep. I think I might of found your shoes too. I'll take a Pic of them for youuuuuuuu xxx


----------



## Arlandria

Hello! :wave:

Do you mind if I stalk you too? :coffee:

How did I miss this, im also getting wed on 15th Sep 2012 :cloud9:

Loving your dresses - cute! x


----------



## mossip

Cassandra said:


> Hello! :wave:
> 
> Do you mind if I stalk you too? :coffee:
> 
> How did I miss this, im also getting wed on 15th Sep 2012 :cloud9:
> 
> Loving your dresses - cute! x

Hi. I love your twilight siggy. xxx


----------



## mossip

Pictures of the bridesmaid dresses :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







143747.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ineedaseed

Lovely shoes moss, you have great taste xx


----------



## Smile181c

Lovely shoes :thumbup:

Cassandra - what a coincidence!! Haha we'll have our own little club soon!!


----------



## Arlandria

Smile181c said:


> Lovely shoes :thumbup:
> 
> Cassandra - what a coincidence!! Haha we'll have our own little club soon!!

Another Sep 15th wedding?? :happydance: yay! xx


----------



## Smile181c

Yep another one :D


----------



## mossip

Is gonna be a fantastic day :) xxx


----------



## honeybee2

any more plans hun?


----------



## michyk84

stalking love those bm items


----------



## mossip

I have had a fab idea for 1 of our wedding photo's. Im only 5ft and Stew is 6ft 3 so im gonna have a photo with me standing on some yellow pages (like the old advert). I want the photo in black and white but the yellow pages in colour :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Oooohhhh I like that idea :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Ooh thats a cool idea :D x x


----------



## snettyb

Is it wedding day yet???? I'm so excited I could piss glitter :Yay: xx


----------



## mossip

:haha: you've got a fair wait netty. So cake 2 is in the lead. If we go for that 1 the diamonds will be hearts :) xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

I have voted cake 2 babes, it looks fab!
And as for the photo idea, amazing! Such a lovely idea xx


----------



## mossip

I have just watched my friends wedding dvd and i blubbed all the way through it :haha:. Im starting to get excited now. Thanks to Smile181c i now have a wedding list to start ticking off :haha: xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Haha glad to have helped :haha:

Weddings get me every time now that I'm engaged! lol we went to OH's cousins wedding a couple of weeks ago and I was just in tears lol mainly cause I kept thinking 'that's gonna be us!'


----------



## mlyn26

I voted cake 3 x


----------



## Mynx

I voted for Cake number 3 but I like the second one just as much... they're both very different and number 3 has more of the "romantic" wedding feel ... cake number 2 is very modern and would look stunning in your chosen colours!


----------



## mossip

So its between 2 and 3 then :). I love them all and couldn't choose lol. xxx


----------



## snettyb

Cake 3 is lush but 3 does it for me babe xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: I voted for cake 4, I just like the love hearts on it, but a different cake topper would look even better :D


----------



## Lisa84

Stalking!! Loving all your ideas so far hun. I really like your bridesmaid dresses and love your photo idea that will look ace.

I voted cake 3 coz i think it will look nicer in black and white xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

cant wait to hear about your dress shopping!


----------



## mossip

I have found THE dress!!!. I've just finished work so pic will be on later tonight. Its lush and I love it :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

yay :wohoo: can't wait to see pics


----------



## mossip

I can't find the picture so you's will have to wait till tomorrow night :haha: xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:brat: not fair :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

but in all seriousness, am really pleased for you :hugs: will be keeping an eye open for these pics :flower:


----------



## mossip

I promise they will be on tomorrow :haha:, Im in love with it xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Ooo love seeing pics of wedding-y stuff! Can't wait to see THE dress! :wohoo: xx


----------



## mossip

Finally i can upload the pic of my dress. Its from my shop and its only £25. BARGIN!!!!!! I flippin love it xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG00311-20110723-1035.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww it's so pretty :cloud9: love it


----------



## mossip

Thank you Emmy xxx


----------



## honeybee2

love the black and white dress x


----------



## Lisa84

Awww Moss thats bootiful!! xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Thats lovely! Love the black and white :thumbup: xx


----------



## ineedaseed

Love the dress mossy! Checklist is great, you are super duper organised Hun x


----------



## mumandco

Stalking :) love love all the stuff you have bought so far your all gonna look so fab


----------



## mossip

Here's the link for My dress :), My bag :) and My shoes :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

it's going to look fantastic altogether :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

your dress is fab! Love the accessories too!


----------



## Mynx

Gorgeous dress hun! The accessories go really well with it too :thumbup:


----------



## mossip

My dress is paid for and is hiding out round my sisters :haha:. We are going to veiw a venue that we both like hopefully next week :happydance:. Its getting exciting now xxx


----------



## Mynx

Yay for the dress being bought and stashed ;) Make sure you post plenty of pics of the venue if you decide to go for it! :D


----------



## mossip

This is where we are hoping to get Beamish Park Hotel  xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

oooh i love the venue mossy, very posh! will you arrive by helicopter too?! :haha:


----------



## mossip

That would be awesome :haha: Although i'd prolly shite myself and ruin my dress :haha:.
Im thinking of getting These for the tables. Will speak to Stew when he gets in :) xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

:rofl: at shitting yourself :rofl:

What a great idea about the donation envelopes :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I love the idea for the donation envelopes :flower:


----------



## honeybee2

good idea!


----------



## mossip

I now have 4 gorgeous bridesmaid :). My cousin Monique, Stew's sister Ella and my 2 most bestest and oldest friends :cloud9: love them all and im so happy they are gonna be apart of our big day xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

Yay for bridesmaids! :yipee:


----------



## mossip

This wedding has got me stressed out already. Its all money money money. I want cheap but no its all flipping money!!! Xxx


----------



## mossip

I've changed my mind on the bridesmaids dresses. This  is now the dresses :haha: xxx


----------



## Lisa84

That dress is gorgeous and a proper bargain!! :) xxx


----------



## mossip

I love my shop :haha: xxx


----------



## honeybee2

bargain! yes weddings stress you to the max because its always money concerned!


----------



## mossip

I'm on my way to pick up the dresses :happydance: I'm a bit calmer today lol. Xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

hope you now have the dresses :yipee:


----------



## mossip

I went to get them then thought hang on I'm gonna be working here in a couple of weeks. There's no point taking them back to the metro :haha: so I have left them at newcastle all wrapped up waiting for me :) xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

oooh lovely! x


----------



## Smile181c

The BM dresses are gorgeous!! xxx


----------



## mossip

Hmmmm i have changed my mind again and have gone for the 1st bridesmaid dresses :haha:. I've had them up against my dress and they sit perfect :). I managed to get the other sizes in and Netty is gonna try her's on Tuesday and Debbie is trying on Friday :). Poor Ella and Monique will have to wait :( xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

oh well hun you have to be happy, it doesnt matter if you change your mind a million times as long as your happy!


----------



## EmmyReece

ineedaseed said:


> oh well hun you have to be happy, it doesnt matter if you change your mind a million times as long as your happy!

too right :thumbup:

as long as you're happy with the choices then that's all that matters hun :D


----------



## mossip

Im having a really hard time with money atm and there is no way we can afford £4600 for the place i want :(. We might be putting the wedding off for a year but i don't want to because that date is special so unless we get married on the Sunday 15th 2013 i don't know what else to do :cry:. I hate working every hour and still having no money :cry:. Really down today :( xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Ohhhh hun :hugs: 

Is there another special date you could choose? Really hope you don't have to though :flower: 

Or is there another venue that's cheaper, but still high up there on the list of venues if that makes sense?

Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## mossip

Thanks hun. I've really got my heart set on 1 place but its just expensive. I'm hoping once I start my new job we'll be able to save more. Xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Will keep everything crossed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Lisa84

Hope you can afford it hun. We have had our venue booked for a year and half and still have a year to go. I wanted to get married sooner but couldn't afford and needed the time to save. The way i looked at it was that i only ever intend to do this once so after my big day i want to have no regrets. i want to know that everything about our wedding that i consider must haves like the dream venue i have :)
Don't have regrets hun. if you have your heart set on that venue then i would wait :) xxx


----------



## mlyn26

mossip said:


> Here's the link for My dress :), My bag :) and My shoes :) xxx

Hey Kamy, just catching up. These are all gorgeous. Can't wait to see them altogether. I really like your shop. We don't have a Quiz down south :growlmad:
x


----------



## mlyn26

Ohhh hun, i can just imagine how stressful and overwhelming this must all be feeling for you. We did it on a budget but went abroad and had a party back here. Was £9,000 for everything incl honeymoon. And even then we had some help. My dad paid £4,000 towards it and my mum bought half of my dress. It just costs so so much. :hugs:

I can't find your first BM dresses now :dohh:
xx


----------



## mossip

Thanks ladies. Yeah my 1st wedding was about £9000 too. His family paid for most of it and my parents help out loads. My parents are both disabled so haven't got much money and Stew only worksd part time because of his epilepsy :(. I've spoke to my mortgage lender and they have been really helpful and saving me £98 a month. I've also spoke to my loan people and I have been mis sold this loan. I've been paying a £15000 loan for 4 years and still have £15600 left to pay :shock:. I have also been sold the payment protection which I didn't want :(. I'm going to speak with some 1 tomorrow about getting it back as the provider are the top 1's for selling without the customer knowing!!!
Mel where abouts are you? We have a few stores down south now and they have plans for more :) xxx


----------



## mlyn26

My nearest shopping centre is Kingston or Hounslow.

I think i was mis-sold Payment protection on my loan. I am gonna ring up and see what i can do about it. Are you calling the actual loan provider? Mine is Halifax xx


----------



## Lisa84

Hey that will be a bonus if you get something back off them. Definately look into it tho hun. I have had loans in the past but aren't sure whether i had payment protection on them and haven't got the paperwork anymore :( xx


----------



## mossip

There is a barrow outside my work and im gonna have a chat with them tomorrow to see if i can do any thing about it. I was mis sold it on my topshop card too but i have no paperwork for that :( xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

oh mossy :hugs: i hope something works out for you chick xx


----------



## mossip

:happydance: Got my divorce papers sorted and for only £5 :happydance:.
Im going to view a venue next week and check out there prices. Im starting to get excited again :happydance: xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: that's brilliant news hun


----------



## mlyn26

Excellent news Mossy x


----------



## Mynx

Great news hunny! x


----------



## ineedaseed

woooop! fab news babes :yipee:


----------



## mossip

:grr: how bliddy hard are guest lists :grr:
Stew's doing me head in coz he doesn't wanna do his side yet. Im gonna bash him in a mo like coz i wanna get it done :grr: xxx


----------



## jms895

:dance: We get married the same day! YAY! Another stalker here!

Must start a journal of my own soon :D


----------



## mossip

Yey start a journal so i can stalk :) xxx


----------



## mlyn26

Pah, men! x


----------



## jms895

Just looked at cakes - I like cake 2 :D


----------



## mossip

The venue is perfect :). Just need to get the deposit together and find a way to get the rest of the money sorted. Unfortunately we can't get married on the 15th so we have provisionally booked the 14th :) xxx


----------



## mossip

I can't sleep for worrying about this bliddy wedding :(. It doesn't matter what I do loada of people are gonna be upset at either not coming or their kids not coming :( I just don't know what to anymore. Stressed right out. I just wanna get married FFS. Why does it cost so bliddy much?


----------



## jms895

Its always the same! Its gonna cost us a bomb inviting god know who we havnt seen in ages to the meal etc.... it really annoys me :grr: try and just do whatever you think its best for you hun. Wow, imagine 3 days before we wont sleep for defo then :haha:

Glad you got the 14th hun xx


----------



## Lisa84

Glad you have it booked hun :happydance: Not long now :) 

It's soo hard to please all the people of the time. Whatever you decide it's gonna piss someone off. We aren't having kids to the night do which has annoyed some people but then others would prefer them not to be there.

It's your wedding hun as long as the decisions please you and OH then thats the main thing :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Glad you got the 14th hun. I wanted to share something with you, ignore the part about wrecking your life, but it's a quote from a morrissey song that I put on my facebook status today

&#9835; So the choice I have made 
May seem strange to you 
But who asked you, anyway ? 
It's my life to wreck 
My own way &#9835;

What I'm trying to say hun, is it's yours and oh's decision to make and stuff what anyone else thinks, it's your day and you do what you want, and if people don't like or understand that then they can all bog off :hugs:


----------



## mossip

I think I have this wedding Marlarky sussed out lol. New plan is to get married in a church about 2.30Pm, have photo's taken untill 4.30, Go to the hotel to do the speeches (drinks but no food) then straight into the night do :). I'm gonna ring some Church's tomorrow now that I have my divorce papers (thanks to my lovely Mam) I'll also Email the hotel and make sure we can just have the drinks :). I had a massive tantrum at work and was so upset I spent my lunch hour in tears :haha:. I'm nice and calm now I have another plan :haha: xxx


----------



## Smile181c

I hate that other peoples opinions affect us the way they do! Bloody weddings :haha: I almost gave myself a heart attack after half an hour trying to tackle the seating plan! xx


----------



## ineedaseed

sod what everyone else thinks mossy, its yours and stews day. have who you want there, explain that you would love everyone there but your budget doesnt allow. 
it will all be fine babes xx


----------



## apaton

I'm going to stalk I think your getting married the day after me :happydance:


----------



## Damita

It's your wedding - do it your way.

Omg yeah my seating plan was a nightmare with oh I don't want to sit next to them.. blah blah


----------



## jms895

Agree with the others Though I totally understand. Gonna attempt my seating plan now and just fired a load of emails off for things to book. Half written a guest list! Stress!!!!!!!!!!! Your all gonna have to help me! :dohh: 

We are in this together :haha:


----------



## mossip

Thanks ladies. I think we might be moving our wedding back to 2013. I mentioned it last night and he kinda agreed. Will have to sort it out tonight. We have a lot of things that we need to sort out money wise and i think it's gonna be best to do that before we have to pay out for the wedding =). It also means i have more time to stress :dohh: xxx


----------



## mlyn26

Not a bad idea to move it if it means you are in a better place financially then hun x


----------



## EmmyReece

mlyn26 said:


> Not a bad idea to move it if it means you are in a better place financially then hun x

Yeah :hugs: just a shame it might have to happen xx


----------



## ineedaseed

do what you need to do hun, you and stew are happy and thats all that matters xx


----------



## mossip

So the wedding is defiantly gonna be in 2013 :happydance:. Tomorrow I'm gonna email the hotel and let them know and sort out how much the deposit will be. Gonna struggle getting it with Stew being on the sick again but hey ho it will all be worth it :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: sorry you've had to move it back hun, but I'm kinda glad there's another 2013 brides :blush:


----------



## mossip

Emmy im pleased i have :). Yeah 2013 gonna be a good year :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

glad you're pleased hun :D let us know how you get on with contacting the hotel xx


----------



## ineedaseed

2013 sounds fab hun, hope you managed to speak to the hotel xx


----------



## mossip

We are going to a wedding fayre at the hotel tomorrow and we're going to discuss 2103. Im hoping we can still get 14 coz i really don't fancy getting married on Friday 13th :haha:. xxx


----------



## mossip

Well we have pre booked the 13 th Sept 2013 and it the bliddy Fri lol. Gonna ring the church tomorrow to make sure we can get married there then start saving for the deposit :) xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

how exciting that you have booked now! fingers crossed for the church xx


----------



## jms895

Glad you sorted it out hun! xx


----------



## apaton

Yay you will be getting married On what will be my first wedding anniversary :):) x


----------



## mlyn26

Oh mossy, fri 13th 2013! At least Stew shouldn't forget your anniversary!
x


----------



## mossip

Jesus I haven't post in here in over a year!!
Quick update :)
We Have decided not to go with the hotel and are trying to book the registry office instead :). Then we will be going to the club that I had my 30th party in! It's a huge room so we all will fit :haha: 
I have changed my dress and I'm now going with an ivory wedding dress. It was my friends and when I tried it on I fell in love with it. 
I have decided not to hire any cars and me and my bridesmaids along with the photographer will be taking the bus :haha: I love this idea :). That's it for now lol xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

love your new plans mossy! especially the bus idea! xx


----------



## mossip

This is the dress :) I'm in love with it :) xxx
https://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g422/lilllunn/3F4D91F6-85B3-405C-87A6-AECEB1191A80-1659-0000026BE6149DE7.jpg


----------



## Damita

You look amazing!!!!


----------



## mossip

Thanks babe xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

wow!! gorgeous dress babes, you look fab!! xx


----------



## mossip

Thanks babe :) xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lovely dress!
friday 13th is brilll date!

we're getting married 13.03.13 wish it was a friday myself!


----------



## mossip

Sssssshhhhhhhiiiiiiiittttttttt 7 weeks till we get married, putting our bands in on Wednesday and I've lost my birth certificate!!!!!!! Ffffffoooooooooookkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy May

Hello! Most of your stalkers have left bride and beyond now, but I'm hereeee :wave: xx


----------



## ineedaseed

Woop de woop!! So what have you got left to organise chick? Xxx


----------



## mossip

Not much now. Birth certificate tomorrow £24 on next day delivery, stews suit, rings then pay the balance on the registry office :). I think that's all :haha: xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

Omg you are actually totally sorted....you're getting married :happydance: Xxx


----------



## mossip

Only if I get my birth certificate sorted :haha: I'm really excited now :happydance: xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

It will be fine babes. Xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Hi new stalker here :hi:

Bloody birth certificates are the bane of my life. Had to replace mine twice and my son's too. Then they turn up after I need them!

Must be so exciting being so close, love the bus idea too. xx


----------



## mossip

Birth certificate didn't turn up in time but I took my out of date passport and explained what had happened. She looked my birth up on her comp and we have our bands up :). Can't wait now :happydance:
Unfortunately due to the hugeness of my dress we can't get the bus :haha: gutted but my bridesmaid is gonna drive me and my dad :) xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

Aww that's great you are all sorted hun. That's good about you being driven too xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

That's good, I'm gonna need my birth certificate soon and I have a feeling I've lost it, best get hunting haha. Glad it got sorted though. 

Sucks about the bus, but good your getting driven and still don't have to fork out on cars, they're so expensive! x


----------



## mossip

Yeah it's crazy how much they charge! I've got guests taken the bridesmaids and the groom and best man lol xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah, we were quoted £350 for one car but it's got to take me, my dad and my 5 bridemaids to the church which is round the corner haha. But then take me and DF on to get photos and then to the reception. I might just get the bridesmaids to walk as it is literally round the corner. Or ask my dad to run 4 of them round quickly and then come back and him, me and my sister (MOH) can go together in the car. 

My sister used my mum's car with my brother as the driver (he even bought a chauffeur's hat lol) x


----------



## Mummy May

I'm assuming I'm going to need OH's birth certificate when we meet with the church? lol! xx


----------



## mossip

Not sure about the church but you will for putting your bands in :). Xxx


----------

